# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  المبيت بمزدلفة

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المبيت بمزدلفة*


  

     المزدلفة هو واد يمتد من محسر غرباً إلى المأزمين شرقاً، وسمي بذلك لأن   الناس يأتون  إليه في زلف أي: ساعات من الليل، ويقال له: جمع لاجتماع  الناس  به، والمزدلفة من  الحرم، والمشعر الحرام جبل بالمزدلفة، وسمِّي  بذلك لأن  العرب في الجاهلية كانت  تُشعِرُ عنده هداياها، والإشعار هو  الضرب بشيء حاد  في سنام الجمل حتى يسيل الدم،  والمبيت بالمزدلفة يكون  ليلة النحر بعد  الإفاضة والنزول من عرفات.
  وقد عُرف أن المزدلفة كلها موقف إلا بطن محسر كما سيأتي.
  والحديث عن المزدلفة سيكون وفق المحاور الآتية:
1.  حكم المبيت بمزدلفة.
2.  الصلاة في المزدلفة.
3.  ما يجوز من الدفع آخر الليل.
* أولاً: حكم المبيت بمزدلفة:*
  الوقوف بمزدلفة والذي يعبر عنه أهل العلم بالمبيت بالمزدلفة، وقد اختُلِفَ في حكم  المبيت على أقوال:
*  القول الأول:*    أن الوقوف بمزدلفة واجب من واجبات الحج، وبهذا قال جمهور أهل العلم منهم   عطاء  والزهري وقتادة والثوري، وهو المذهب عند الحنفية، والمالكية،   والحنابلة، والأصح عند  الشافعية، قال ابن قدامة: "والمبيت بمزدلفة واجب من   تركه فعليه دم هذا قول عطاء  والزهري، وقتادة والثوري، والشافعي وإسحاق،   وأبي ثور وأصحاب الرأي، وقال علقمة  والنخعي والشعبي: من فاته جمع فاته   الحج" المغني (3/445)، واستدلوا على أنه ليس  بركن بحديث عبدالرحمن بن يعمر   الديلي رضي الله عنه حيث يقول: "شهدت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو   واقف بعرفة، وأتاه ناس من أهل نجد فقالوا: يا رسول الله كيف  الحج؟ فقال: ((الحج   عرفة، فمن جاء قبل صلاة الفجر  من ليلة جمع فقد تمَّ حجه، أيام منى ثلاثة   أيام، فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه،  ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه))، ثم   أردف رجلاً خلفه فجعل  ينادي بهن" مسند أحمد (18774)، وصححه الألباني في   صحيح وضعيف سنن الترمذي (3015)،  قال العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله: "ورسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكر حديث عبد  الرحمن بن يعمر المذكور لقصد   بيان حكم المبيت بمزدلفة، ولكنه ذكره قاصداً بيان أن  من أدرك الوقوف بعرفة   في آخر جزء من ليلة النحر أن حجه تام، وهذا المعنى المقصود  يلزمه حكم  آخر  غير مقصود باللفظ وهو عدم ركنية المبيت بمزدلفة؛ لأنه إذا لم يدرك   عرفة  إلا في الجزء الأخير من الليل فقد فاته المبيت بمزدلفة قطعاً، ومع  ذلك فقد  صرح  صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن حجه تام"[1].
*  القول الثاني:*    أن الوقوف بمزدلفة ركن من أركان الحج، وبهذا قال جماعة من أهل العلم  منهم  عبد الله  بن الزبير وعلقمة، والأسود والشعبي، والنخعي والحسن  البصري،  والأوزاعي, وبه قال أبو  بكر بن خزيمة من الشافعية، وابن حزم،  ويستدلون على  ذلك "بحديث عروة بن مضرس رضي  الله عنه حيث قال: "أتيت رسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم بالموقف (يعني بجمع) قلت:  جئت يا رسول الله من  جبل طيء، أكللت  مطيتي، وأتعبت نفسي، والله ما تركت من حبل إلا  وقفت عليه،  فهل لي من حج؟  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من  أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة، وأتى عرفات قبل ذلك ليلاً أو نهاراً؛ فقد تم حجه، وقضى تفثه))،  لكن الحديث الذي سبق أن مر: ((من جاء قبل صلاة  الصبح من ليلة جمع فتم حجه)) فهذا   يدل على أن الركن  هو عرفة، لكن أمر مزدلفة لا يستهان به؛ لأن بعض أهل   العلم قال بركنيته، والركن لا  يتم الحج إلا به، لكن القول الصحيح أنه ليس   بركن وإنما هو واجب، وقوله: ((وقضى تفثه))  يعني: قضى الأشياء التي يطلب   منه أن يأتي بها كتقليم الأظفار، وحلق الرأس، وما إلى  ذلك من الأشياء التي   يباح للإنسان أن يأتي بها بعدما يكون قد أدَّى ما هو مطلوب  منه، ولكن  كما  هو معلوم إنما يكون ذلك بعد الرمي"[2].
*  القول الثالث:*    أن الوقوف بمزدلفة سنَّة من سنن الحج، وبهذا قال بعض المالكية،   والشافعية، وهو  رواية عن أحمد، "وحجتهم هي: أنه مبيت، فكان سنة كالمبيت   بمنى ليلة عرفة، أي: الليلة  التاسعة التي صبيحتها يوم عرفة، هذا هو حاصل   أقوال أهل العلم، وأدلتهم في المبيت  بمزدلفة"[3].
   وأرجح الأقوال وأوسطها هو القول بوجوب المبيت بمزدلفة إلى ما بعد منتصف ليلة  النحر.
* ثانياً: الصلاة في المزدلفة:*
 فإذا   وصل الحاج إلى مزدلفة صلى المغرب والعشاء جمعاً بأذان  واحد، ويؤخر سنة   المغرب والعشاء والوتر إلى ما بعد صلاة العشاء، ويدل عليه حديث  جابر رضي   الله عنه والذي فيه: "حتى أتى المزدلفة فصلى بها المغرب والعشاء بأذان    واحد وإقامتين، ولم يسبح بينهما شيئاً)) رواه مسلم (3009)، والصلاتان إذا   جمعتا في  وقت واحد حكمهما حكم الصلاة الواحدة من جهة الأذان، فهو إعلام   لدخول الوقت، وهو  حاصل بالأذان الأول، والإقامة إعلام بفعل الصلاة، فيقام   للصلاة الأولى، ويقام  للصلاة الثانية، و"السنَّة لمن دفع من عرفة أن لا   يصلي المغرب حتى يصل مزدلفة فيجمع  بين المغرب والعشاء بغير خلاف، قال ابن   المنذر: أجمع أهل العلم لا اختلاف بينهم أن  السُنَّة أن يجمع الحاج بجمع   بين المغرب والعشاء؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع  بينها، ويستحب أن   يجمع قبل حط الرحال، وأن يقيم لكل صلاة، واتباع السنَّة أولى،  والسنَّة  أن  لا يتطوع بينهما، قال ابن المنذر: لا أعلمهم يختلفون في ذلك، ومن فاتته    الصلاة مع الإمام بعرفة أو بمزدلفة جَمَعَ وحده، ثم يبيت بها، فإن دفع  قبل  نصف  الليل فعليه دم، وإن دفع بعده فلا شيء عليه، وإن وافاها بعد نصف  الليل  فلا شيء  عليه، وإن جاء بعد الفجر فعليه دم، فإذا أصبح بها صلى  الصبح، ثم  يأتي المشعر الحرام  فيرقى عليه، أو يقف عنده، ويحمد الله  تعالى، ويكبر  ويدعو، يستحب أن يعجل صلاة الصبح  ليتسع وقت الوقوف عند  المشعر الحرام"[4].
    ولو تأخر الحاج في الوصول إلى المزدلفة، وخشي فوات وقت الصلاة (صلاة   العشاء)؛ جاز  له أن يصلي قبل الوصول، ولو أخَّرها حتى خرج وقتها فقد وقع   في خطأ. قال الشيخ بن  عثيمين رحمه الله: "ومن الأخطاء أيضاً: أن بعض الناس   يصلي المغرب والعشاء في الطريق  على العادة قبل أن يصل إلى مزدلفة، وهذا   خلاف السنة؛ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما نزل في أثناء الطريق وبال   وتوضأ قال له أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه: الصلاة يا  رسول الله، قال:   الصلاة أمامك، وبقي عليه الصلاة والسلام ولم يصلِّ إلا حين وصل إلى    مزدلفة، وكان قد وصلها بعد دخول وقت العشاء، فصلى فيها المغرب والعشاء جمع   تأخير"  رواه البخاري (139)، ومسلم (3146).
 وقال   رحمه الله: " إن بعض الناس لا يصلي المغرب والعشاء حتى  يصل إلى مزدلفة،   ولو خرج وقت صلاة العشاء، وهذا لا يجوز، وهو حرام من كبائر الذنوب؛  لأن   تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها محرَّم بمقتضى دلالة الكتاب والسنة قال الله تعالى:  {إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  كِتَاباً مَّوْقُوتاً} (سورة النساء:103)، وبيَّن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الوقت وحدده وقال الله تعالى: {وَتِلْكَ  حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ} (سورة الطلاق:1)، {وَمَن  يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللّهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ} (سورة   البقرة:229)، فإذا خشي الإنسان خروج وقت العشاء قبل أن  يصل إلى مزدلفة   فإن الواجب عليه أن يصلي وإن لم يصل إلى مزدلفة، فيصلي على حسب حاله  إن   كان ماشياً وقف وصلى الصلاة بقيامها وركوعها وسجودها، وإن كان راكباً ولم   يتمكن  من النزول فإنه يصلي ولو على ظهر سيارته لقول الله تعالى: {فَاتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ} (سورة   التغابن:16)، وإن  كان عدم تمكنه من النزول في هذه الحال أمراً بعيداً؛   لأنه بإمكان كل إنسان الآن أن  ينزل ويقف على جانب الخط عن اليمين أو   اليسار، ويصلي، وعلى كل حال لا يجوز لأحد أن  يؤخر صلاة المغرب والعشاء حتى   يخرج وقت صلاة العشاء بحجة أنه يريد أن يطبق السنة،  فلا يصلي إلا في   مزدلفة، فإن تأخيره هذا مخالف للسنَّة، فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم   أخَّر لكنه صلى الصلاة في وقتها"[5].
* ثالثاً: ما يجوز من الدفع آخر الليل:*
 يقول المولى جل وعلا: {ثُمَّ  أَفِيضُواْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (سورة   البقرة:199) قال الشيخ  الشنقيطي رحمه الله: "قال بعض العلماء: المراد   بقوله: {ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا} الآية أي:  من مزدلفة إلى منى، وعليه فالمراد   بالناس إبراهيم، قال ابن جرير في هذا القول:  ولولا إجماع الحجة على خلافه   لكان هو الأرجح"[6]،    والسنة في المبيت بمزدلفة أن يبقى الحاج إلى طلوع الفجر، ويبقى بها   متضرعاً داعيّاً  إلى أن يُسفر الصبح جداً، ثم ينطلق منها قبل شروق الشمس،   وهذا هو ما فعله النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع، قال العلماء:  من  السنة تقديم الضعفاء من النساء  وغيرهن من مزدلفة إلى منى قبل طلوع  الفجر  بعد نصف الليل؛ ليرموا جمرة العقبة قبل  زحمة الناس لحديث أم  المؤمنين  عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: "استأذنت سودة رضي  الله عنها  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة المزدلفة تدفع قبله وقبل حطمة الناس،   وكانت امرأة  ثبطة (يقول القاسم: والثبطة الثقيلة)، قالت: فأذن لها، فخرجت  قبل دفعه،   وحبسنا حتى أصبحنا فدفعنا بدفعه، ولأن أكون استأذنت رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه وسلم  كما استأذنته سودة فأكون أدفع بإذنه أحب إلى من مفروح  به" رواه  مسلم (3178).
    وقد اختلف العلماء في القدر المجزئ الذي يجب مكثه ليتحقق للحاج المبيت   بمزدلفة،  فذهب المالكية إلى أنه يكفي للمبيت بمزدلفة صلاة المغرب والعشاء،   مع حط الرحل بها،  ومذهب الجمهور من الحنابلة والشافعية وهو الراجح: أنه   لا يجوز له أن يغادر مزدلفة  قبل منتصف الليل، فإن فعل وجب عليه الدم،  لعدم  تحقق القدر المجزئ للمبيت في مزدلفة،  وقد تكلم العلماء على القدر  المجزئ  في المبيت بمزدلفة، واختلفوا فيه على أقوال:
  الأول: أن المبيت بمزدلفة واجب يجبر بدم.
  الثاني: أنه ركن لا يتم الحج بدونه.
  الثالث: أنه سنَّة وليس بواجب.
    والقول: بأنه واجب يجبر بدم هو قول أكثر أهل العلم منهم: مالك، وأحمد،   وأبو حنيفة،  والشافعي في المشهور عنه، وعطاء، والزهري، وقتادة، والثوري،   وإسحاق، وأبو ثور، قال  النووي في شرح المهذب: قد ذكرنا أن المشهور من   مذهبنا أنه ليس بركن، فلو تركه صح  حجه، قال القاضي أبو الطيب وأصحابنا:   وبهذا قال جماهير العلماء من السلف والخلف،  انتهى منه.
    وممن قال: بأنه ركن لا يصح الحج إلا به خمسة من أئمة التابعين هم:  علقمة،  والأسود،  والشعبي، والنخعي، والحسن البصري، وبعض الشافعية، كما  نقله عنهم  النووي في شرح  المهذب، ونقله القرطبي أيضاً عن عكرمة،  والأوزاعي وحماد بن  أبي سليمان، وقال ابن  القيم في زاد المعاد: وهو مذهب  اثنين من الصحابة:  ابن عباس، وابن الزبير، وإليه ذهب  إبراهيم النخعي،  والشعبي، وعلقمة،  والحسن البصري، وهو مذهب الأوزاعي وحماد بن أبي  سليمان،  وداود بن علي  الظاهري، وأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام.
 فإذا   علمت أقوال أهل العلم في حكم المبيت بمزدلفة فهذه  تفاصيل أدلتهم، أما   الذين قالوا: بأنه واجب ليس بركن فقد استدلوا على أنه ليس بركن  بحديث عبد   الرحمن بن يعمر الديلي رضي الله عنه أن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  ((الحج عرفة، فمن أدرك عرفة فقد أدرك الحج))،    وقد بيَّن النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه أن من أدرك عرفة ولو في آخر   جزء من ليلة  النحر قبل الصبح أنه تم حجه، وقضى تفثه، ومعلوم أن هذا الواقف   بعرفة في آخر جزء من  ليلة النحر قد فاته المبيت بمزدلفة قطعاً بلا شك،   ومع ذلك فقد صرح النَّبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم في الحديث المذكور بأن حجه   تام، والظاهر أن الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على  هذا الحكم صحيح.
    فإذا علمت ذلك فاعلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يذكر حديث عبد الرحمن بن   يعمر  المذكور لقصد بيان حكم المبيت بمزدلفة، ولكنه ذكره قاصداً بيان أن  من  أدرك الوقوف  بعرفة في آخر جزء من ليلة النحر أن حجه تام، وهذا المعنى   المقصود يلزمه حكم آخر غير  مقصود باللفظ وهو عدم ركنية المبيت بمزدلفة،   لأنه إذا لم يدرك عرفة إلا في الجزء  الأخير من الليل فقد فاته المبيت   بمزدلفة قطعاً، ومع ذلك فقد صرح صلى الله عليه  وسلم بأن حجه تام.
  وأما حجة من قال: إنه ركن، فهي من كتاب وسنة.
 أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُم مِّنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُواْ اللّهَ عِندَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ} (سورة البقرة:198)، قالوا: فهذا الأمر القرآني الصريح يدل  على أنه لا بد من ذكر الله عند المشعر الحرام بعد الإفاضة من عرفة.
 وأَما السنة: فمنها حديث عروة بن مضرس فإن فيه: ((من  أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة، وكان قد أتى عرفات قبل ذلك ليلاً أو نهاراً؛ فقد تم حجه،  وقضى تفثه)) قالوا: فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث  ابن مضرس هذا: ((من أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة)) الحديث   يفهم منه أن  من لم يدركها معهم لم يتم حجه، ولم يقض تفثه، والمراد بها   صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة كما  هو واضح، قالوا: وفي رواية عند النسائي عن عروة بن   مضرس: ((من  أدرك جمعاً مع الإمام والناس؛ حتى يُفِيضَ منها فقد أدرك الحج، ومن لم يدرك مع  الناس الإمام فلم يدرك))، قالوا: ولأبي يعلى ومن لم  يدرك جمعاً فلا حج له، وأجاب الجمهور القائلون: بأن المبيت بمزدلفة ليس بركن.
 وعن   أدلة هؤلاء القائلين: إنه ركن لا يتم الحج إلا به قالوا:  أما الآية التي   استدلوا بها على وجوب الوقوف بمزدلفة التي هي قوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ}،    فإنها لم تتعرض للوقوف بمزدلفة أصلاً، وإنما أمر فيها بذكر الله عند   المشعر الحرام،  قالوا: وقد أجمعوا كلهم على أن من وقف بمزدلفة، ولم يذكر   الله أن حجه تام، فإذا كان  الذكر المذكور في الكتاب ليس من صلب الحج   بإجماعهم؛ فالموطن الذي يكون الذكر فيه  أحرى أن لا يكون فرضاً، وأجابوا عن   استدلالهم بمفهوم الشرط في حديث عروة بن مضرس  المذكور: ((من أدرك معنا هذه الصلاة)) الحديث   بأنهم أجمعوا كلهم على أنه لو بات بمزدلفة، ووقف قبل  ذلك بعرفة، ونام عن   صلاة الصبح فلم يصلها مع الإمام حتى فاتته أن حجه تام، وقد  قدمنا دلالة   حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر على ذلك.
 وأجابوا   عن رواية النسائي التي أشرنا إليها التي قال فيها:  أخبرنا محمد بن قدامة   قال: حدثني جرير عن مُطّرف عن الشعبي عن عروة بن مضرس قال:  قال رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أدرك  جمعاً مع الإمام والناس حتى يُفِيضَ منها فقد أدرك، ومن لم يدرك مع الناس والإمام  فلم يدرك))   أ.هـ بأن هذه الزيادة في هذه الرواية لم  تثبت، قال ابن حجر في فتح  الباري  في بيان تضعيف الزيادة المذكورة: وقد صنَّف أبو  جعفر العقيلي  جزءاً في  إنكار هذه الزيادة، وبيَّن أنها من رواية مطرف عن الشعبي عن   عروة، وأن  مطرفاً كان يهم في المتون، قال: وقد ارتكب ابن حزم الشطط فزعم:  أن من لم   يصل صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة مع الإمام أن الحج بقوته، ولم يعتبر ابن  قدامة  مخالفته هذه،  فحكى الإجماع على الإجزاء كما حكاه الطحاوي. انتهى  كلام ابن  حجر مع حذف يسير.
 وأجابوا   عن الرواية المذكورة عند أبي يعلى وغيره بأنها  ضعيفة، قال النووي في شرح   المهذب في كلامه على قول القائلين: بأنه ركن، واحتج لهم  بالحديث المروي  عن  النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((من  فاته المبيت بمزدلفة فقد فاته الحج)) ثم قال: وأما  الحديث فالجواب عنه من وجهين:
  أحدهما: أنه ليس بثابت ولا معروف.
  والثاني: أنه لو صح لحمل على فوات كمال الحج لا فوات أصله. انتهى منه.
  وما ذكرنا عن ابن حجر من تضعيف الزيادة المذكورة يعني به ما عند النسائي، وأبي يعلى  منها في حديث عروة المذكور.
 ومن أدلتهم على أن المبيت بمزدلفة ركن: أن النَّبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كذلك فعل، وقال: ((لتأخذوا عني مناسككم))، وأجاب   الجمهور عن هذا: بأنهم لم يخالفوا في أنه نسك ينبغي أن  يؤخذ عنه صلى  الله  عليه وسلم، ولكن صحة الحج بدونه علمت بدليل آخر وهو حديث عبد  الرحمن  بن  يعمر الديلي المذكور سابقاً، الدال على عدم اشتراط المبيت بمزدلفة،  كما   أوضحنا وجه دلالته على ذلك، والعلم عند الله تعالى.
    وأما حجة من قال: إن المبيت بمزدلفة سنة، وليس بركن، ولا واجب فهي: أنه   مبيت، فكان  سنة كالمبيت بمنى ليلة عرفة أعني: الليلة التاسعة التي  صبيحتها  يوم عرفة، وهذا هو  حاصل أقوال أهل العلم، وأدلتهم في المبيت  بمزدلفة.
 قال   مقيده عفا الله عنه، وغفر له: قد قدمنا أن الاستدلال  بحديث عبد الرحمن  بن  يعمر الديلي رضي الله عنه على عدم ركنية المبيت بمزدلفة صحيح،  وأن  دلالته  على ذلك دلالة إشارة كما هو معروف في الأصول، ولا شك أنه ينبغي  للحاج أن   يحرص على أن يفعل كفعل النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيبيت  بمزدلفة كما  قدمنا  إيضاحه، والعلم عند الله تعالى"[7].
    فإذا علم حكم الحاج وقت المبيت، وما يجزئه من المبيت؛ فإنه ثمت مسألة   مذكورة في  حديث جابر رضي الله عنه، والذي فيه: "ثم اضطجع رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم حتى  طلع الفجر، وصلى الفجر حين تبين له الصبح بأذان   وإقامة، ثم ركب القصواء حتى أتى  المشعر الحرام، فاستقبل القبلة فدعاه   وكبره، وهلله ووحده، فلم يزل واقفاً حتى أسفر  جداً، فدفع قبل أن تطلع   الشمس)) رواه مسلم (3009).
 "قوله:   ((ثم ركب حتى أتى المشعر الحرام ، فاستقبل القبلة  فدعاه وكبره وهلله،  فلم  يزل واقفا حتى أسفر جداً، فدفع قبل أن تطلع الشمس)) فيه  الوقوف  بالمشعر،  وكونه من المناسك، وقد قال تعالى: {فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ}، وقد   اختلف في وجوب الوقوف فيه، وفيما تقدم استقبال القبلة  للدعاء والذكر،   وفيه سنة الذكر فيه بما فعله عليه الصلاة السلام من التكبير  والتهليل   والدعاء، وفيه أن مزدلفة كلها موقف؛ إلا ما خص بقوله في الحديث الآخر: ((ارتفعوا عن بطن محسر))، وفيه   كون الدفع من مزدلفة بعد أن أسفر قبل طلوع الشمس خلافاً  للجاهلية، فقد   كانوا لا يفيضون من مزدلفة حتى يروا الشمس على رؤوس الجبال، ويقولون:  أشرق   ثبير كيما نغير"[8].
  نسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل أعمالنا صالحة وخالصة ولسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم  موافقة. والحمد لله رب العالمين.  
* [1]         أضواء البيان          (4/444).*

 * [2]         شرح سنن أبي          داود عبد المحسن العباد (1/2).*

 * [3]                  أضواء البيان (4/447).*

 * [4]                  الشرح الكبير لابن قدامة (3/437-438) بتصرف.*

 * [5]                  مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العثيمين (23/91).*

 * [6]                  أضواء البيان (1/90).*

 * [7]                  أضواء البيان (4/442-447) بتصرف.*

 * [8]                  إكمال المعلم شرح صحيح مسلم للقاضي عياض (4/150).

منقول
*

----------

